# Seitenverhältnis von Bildern ändern



## soul710 (5. Oktober 2002)

Wie kann ich mit Photoshop das Seitenverhältnis von Bildern ändern ? Ich habe von einer DVD Screenshots gemacht, diese sind im BMP Format und haben jetzt dieses komische 16:9 Verhältnis oder sowas, jedenfalls ist das Bild verzerrt, die haben alle lange Köpfe  

Also wie krieg ich das wieder grade gebogen, dass die Köpfe wieder rund sind ? Und in welchen Format sollte ich die Bilder speichern, wenn sie möglichst keinen Qualitätsverlust haben sollten (BMP mit 3MB pro Bild ist zu gross, ich will die dinger hochladen...)

Ausserdem: Gibts ne Möglichkeit das ganze per Makro o.ä. laufen zu lassen ? Ich hab 122 Screenshots  


Ja ich weiss, das sind gleich 3 Wünsche auf einmal... bin trotzdem für Hilfe dankbar..


----------



## nickname (5. Oktober 2002)

1. alles auswählen, dann bearbeiten-frei transformieren
2. als gif oder jpg (fürs Web Modus RGB) abspeichern beim jpg kannst Du auch noch die Qualität einstellen.
3. such mal nach einem Proggi bei http://www.zdnet.de/download/dld-wc.html

Gruss nickname :|


----------

